# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Anh - Pháp - Thụy Sĩ - Ý

## AnhViet_Media_Tourist

*ANH - PHÁP - THỤY SĨ - Ý
11 ngày/ 10 đêm
Thời gian khởi hành: 20 - 30/09*


*NGÀY 1: HỒ CHÍ MINH – LONDON*
Đoàn khởi hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay đi London, nghỉ đêm và dùng bữa trên máy bay (Quá cảnh tại Paris)




*NGÀY 2: LONDON (ăn sáng)*
Đến London, xe đón và đưa đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố và mua sắm




*NGÀY 3: LONDON – PARIS (ăn sáng)*
Xe  đón đoàn tại khách sạn và đưa đoàn đến nhà ga trung tâm, đón chuyến tàu  Eurostar Train đến Paris. Đến thành phố Paris vào buổi chiều, xe đón và  đưa đoàn đến khách sạn nhận phòng. HDV đưa Quý khách đi thuyền trên  sông Seine, ngắm cảnh thành phố về đêm.




*NGÀY 4: PARIS (ăn sáng)*
Sau  bữa điểm tâm, Quý khách khởi hành tham quan thành ph ố Paris với các  điểm: Nhà hát Opera, Arc de Triomphe, đại lộ Champs Elysees., the Hotel  des Invalides, thác Eiffel, nhà thờ cổ Notre Dame de Paris, cầu Pont  Alexandre III. Buổi chiều, Quý khách tham quan bảo tàng nổi tiếng  Louvre. Xe đưa đoàn về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 5: PARIS – LUCERNE (ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Sau  bữa sáng, khởi hành đến Thụy Sĩ. Xe đưa đoàn xuyên qua khu rừng  Fontainebleau nổi tiếng và thành phố Burgundy, dọc theo dãy Alps để đến  với thành phố Lucerne. Đoàn dừng chân tham quan quảng trường Lion và cây  cầu cổ nổi tiếng Chapel. Đoàn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi, Quý khách tự do  tham quan thành phố về đêm




*NGÀY 6: LUCERNE-MILAN (ăn sáng)*
Sau  bữa sáng, HDV đưa Quý khách tham quan thành phố Milan, chụp hình và mua  sắm tại các cửa hàng nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố




*NGÀY 7: MILAN – VENICE (ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Sau  bữa sáng, đòan khởi hành đi Venice, đến Venice, Quý khách tham quan  trung tâm thành phố nổi tiếng: Quảng trường St. Mark’s, thưởng thức  chương trình show diễn “Thổi thủy tinh” nổi tiếng tại Venice và dùng bữa  tối. Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm




*NGÀY 8: VENICE – FLORENCE – ROME (ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Chia  tay thành phố Venice, đòan khởi hành đến Rome. Dừng chân tại thành phố  cổ kính Florence, Quý khách tham quan: nhà thờ cổ Duomo, tháp Campanile  và chụp hình tại cây cầu nổi tiếng trên sông Arno. Đi qua vùng trồng cây  Ô-liu, đến thành phố Rome, Quý khách nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 9: ROME (ăn sáng)*
Sau  bữa sáng, Quý khách tham quan: bảo tàng Vatican, nhà nguyện Sistine,  nhà thờ Thánh Peter, Coloseum cổ kính, quảng trường Tây Ban Nha. Quý  khách tự do tham quan thành phố và mua sắm




*NGÀY 10: ROME – H Ồ CHÍ MINH (ăn sáng)*
Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ra sân bay, đáp chuyến bay về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (Quá cảnh tại Paris)

*NGÀY 11: HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV chia tay Quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại


*Nhóm 6 khách: 110,995,000 VNĐ
Nhóm 10 khách: 105,920,000 VNĐ
*

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*:

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi (HCM – London // Rome – HCM
- Thuế phi trường, an ninh, xăng dầu
- Khách sạn 4* (tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòng) với bữa sáng
+ London: Hilton London Metropole hotel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
+ Paris: Mercure Paris Centre Tour Eiffel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
+ Lucerne: Royal hotel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
+ Milan: Marriott hotel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
+ Venice: Delfino at Mestre hotel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
+ Rome: NH Midas hotel ho ặ c t ươ ng đươ ng
- Vé tham quan theo như chương trình
- Các bữa ăn theo như chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo đoàn
- Xe đón tiễn theo chương trình
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế Chartis
- Quà tặng của Ảnh Việt Tourist

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 12.579.000 VND / khách
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, Hộ chiếu Passport, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, các show về đêm
- Các bữa trưa và tối ngoài ch ương trình
- Thuế V.A.T
- Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu và Anh + phí dịch thuật (USD 400/khách)
- Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 6 Euro/ngày/khách
- Đối với Việt Kiều và người nước ngoài: Visa tái nhập Việt Nam loại 1 tháng 1 lần (625.000 VND/Khách) .

*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM*:
- Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá vé khứ hồi (Bé phải ngồi chung ghế và ngủ chung giường với ba hoặc mẹ).
- Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi:
+ Bé ngủ chung với ba mẹ: phụ thu USD 662 / em và 80% giá vé khứ hồi.
+ Nếu bé ngủ giường riêng: 100% giá tour và 80% giá vé khứ hồi.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: 100% giá tour.

----------

